# Duck Dog Names



## hunter783445

Whats up fellas. Well I'm picking up my pup this coming Sunday and I'm still debating on names. I've narrowed it down to three, Bo, Drake, and Deke. 

What are y'alls dogs name. I'm not trying to steal any names just want to get some ideas. 

Thanks


----------



## brownceluse

My dogs name is Beau. I just couldnt do Drake or deke because everywhere you go you run across a dog with one of those names.


----------



## hunter783445

brownceluse said:


> My dogs name is Beau. I just couldnt do Drake or deke because everywhere you go you run across a dog with one of those names.



Thats what I'm leaning towards. Plus it rolls off the tounge a little easier than Drake


----------



## brownceluse

hunter783445 said:


> Thats what I'm leaning towards. Plus it rolls off the tounge a little easier than Drake


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

Hunter is my dogs name! I would have to agree with BC on that one. but then again hunter is not all that unique.


----------



## pstrahin

Two of my friends have duck labs. One is named Deak and the other is Coy.


----------



## GaHunter31602

*My Lab...*

His name is Goose.


----------



## brittonl

Ive always thought the names Ruger or Citori were neat male pup names. Good luck  with the pup.


----------



## waterdogs

Beau is to much like the work no. I like Yeager, cutter, ozzy, lynch, I have a book full of dog names.


----------



## stick_slinger

My dogs name is Maxus, we call him Max though... Named him after my shotgun lol.

CJ


----------



## brownceluse

waterdogs said:


> Beau is to much like the work no. I like Yeager, cutter, ozzy, lynch, I have a book full of dog names.



I have NO trouble with him understanding the difference. I did get worried after my kids named him that I would, but he knows the difference.


----------



## GABASSMAN

My girl is named Dallas.  If I had 2 males I would name them Cope and Hagen


----------



## Boudreaux

brownceluse said:


> My dogs name is Beau. I just couldnt do Drake or deke because everywhere you go you run across a dog with one of those names.



Yep.  Very cliche'.

My first lab was Boudin, my current lab is Andouille, "Dewey" for short.


----------



## acemedic1

My pup is named Scotch....cause im a fan of the whisky and because he hopped around like crazy as a small puppy...


----------



## Arrow3

My dogs name on his papers is Rocket Man. I call him Rock.


----------



## Scottyhardison

I'm not much for the million other dogs named the same type names. My current dog's name is Gannon it's Celtic for little blonde boy. I had a chocalate named Bruin (a brown bear). I had two solid white bulldogs named Anglo and Saxon (some who know history will get that one). What's your heritage? There are some really cool words in the different native American language's that mean black, dark, night. You get the point. Please whatever you do don't put another Drake tag on a dog. Next time your hunting public lands just yell out "Drake HERE" and see how many dogs come a runn'n.


----------



## Scottyhardison

Boudreaux said:


> Yep.  Very cliche'.
> 
> My first lab was Boudin, my current lab is Andouille, "Dewey" for short.



I like both of these names.


----------



## Larry Young Jr

I would watch him for a while and see if he'll name himself. Good luck with him.


----------



## Cpt Sniper

I like southern names.
I had one dog named REB and another named KUDZU.

Cpt Sniper.


----------



## lagrangedave

The smartest dog I've ever met was named "Ditch". That's where he was found


----------



## rockwalker

Although i dont even own an Echo Duck Call my dog is named Echo but for a very different reason. When we went to pick him up we were coming home talking about names and we thought about a bunch of names and my little boy was 2 years old at the time and he was making every sound the dog was and I made the comment about there being an echo in the truck and my oldest boy said yeah dad lets call him Echo and well it stuck.


----------



## stick_slinger

rockwalker said:


> Although i dont even own an Echo Duck Call my dog is named Echo but for a very different reason. When we went to pick him up we were coming home talking about names and we thought about a bunch of names and my little boy was 2 years old at the time and he was making every sound the dog was and I made the comment about there being an echo in the truck and my oldest boy said yeah dad lets call him Echo and well it stuck.



Haha, thats pretty cool there.

CJ


----------



## ranger07

Jeb.


----------



## ThunderRoad

I named my pup Shelby after Shelby stanga on axe men. When I saw the drive that my pup had goin in and out of the swamp it just fit.


----------



## gsubo

Named mine Tripp cuz he was very clumsy when he was a pup..

I also like Gator and Goose


----------



## tkyklr1

My 8 week old pup's name is Jase.


----------



## WFL

I named mine Zoli.   We did alot of clay shooting and had a Zoli.  Then I figured that I would not run into anyone that had one named the same. LOL


----------



## stick_slinger

ThunderRoad said:


> I named my pup Shelby after Shelby stanga on axe men. When I saw the drive that my pup had goin in and out of the swamp it just fit.



We got a good one paw paw. hahaha, that guy is awesome.

CJ


----------



## rnelson5

I want to get me a black lab and name him coot!!!!


----------



## rnelson5

stick_slinger said:


> We got a good one paw paw. hahaha, that guy is awesome.
> 
> CJ



Here we go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slug8

roscoe


----------



## ThunderRoad

rnelson5 said:


> Here we go!!!!!!!!!!



Turtle Soup Tonight!


----------



## 3d foam killer

My choclate lab name is teal. She comes off the comand like a rocket has since the day i got her shes small and wuick the name just fit her.


----------



## jharrell

I have a black lab male. I looked at a lot of names and could not decide on one. I was born and raised on a farm and still work in agriculture, so my girlfriend suggested Cotton. Have people ask me all the time how I got that.


----------



## PSEARCHER

My hunting buddies name is Briar,because he's tuff as a briar!!!


----------



## quackhead87

Ive had a black male Jack (Jack daniels rollin warlock)  a yellow female Maggie (swamp witch magnum steel)  a black male yankee. Responded to Yank, (dam yankees rebel yell). My next lab will be Sprig


----------



## king killer delete

I named several dogs after my X wife. I just called them stupid.


----------



## madrabbit

named my chocolate lab  Cajun.  seemed to fit so thats what we went with.


----------



## Mars

My boy's name is Tigg


----------



## jsav

my boykin spaniel's name is birdie.


----------



## swamp fox

yellow lab   name is blue


----------



## NG ALUM

My yellow labs name is "Ocie"..My wife named him It was her great great grandaddy's name. He was somesort of Native American..The dog befoe this one was named " Ole Betsy"  Named after my guns name, whom I named after Davy Crockett's gun. (I name all my guns too). My Friends dogs names are "Gunner" & "Trigger".


----------



## LANCE MILLER

*name*

I named my last dog flex, it fit him well he was a 100lb chessy, just put him down last week.
My current dog is grizz.


----------



## bnew17

I thought about naming my Brittany "Bo" ,,,but after thinking about it i realized it probably wasnt that good of an idea with it sounding so much like "No".


----------



## lblanton1

I have two labs, Drake and Jackson.  My yellow ones name is Drake and I named him that before I realized that it was so common and really before I got into duck hunting as much as I do now. His full name is Drakes Mellow Yellow because he is so chill at home but he is ready to go when it comes to hunting.  And my black labs full name is General Stonewall Jackson's Brigade.  My next two dogs will be named Mason and Dixon.


----------



## lblanton1

And one syllable go names are best.  For instance for Drake his call name is Drake, but for Jackson, when I want him to retreive I yell jax.


----------



## AW2010

Jase & Reed are my two dogs names!


----------



## dgflowers90

named my black lab male Ruger


----------



## king killer delete

LANCE MILLER said:


> I named my last dog flex, it fit him well he was a 100lb chessy, just put him down last week.
> My current dog is grizz.


Last time we hunted together you called that dog something else and it was not nice.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

My black lab's registered name is Beaver Pond Brodie! Has fit him well since he has spent the last 8 years retrieving woodys out of beaver ponds!


----------



## DEWitQUACKING

I have two black labs I named them Maverick and Viper. Maverick is the one I take bird hunting and I just call him Mav.


----------



## Drake1807

Fairwinds Gunrunner. Call name "Gunner".


----------



## dukenukem

My labs are named Duke, Brownie, and Bosephus.


----------



## krazybronco2

I named my pup Belle but her registered name is "Bens Southern Belle IV"

i couldnt think of a super cool registered name and somewhere i read to use your name the kennels name and the call name so that is what i did.

and it fits she is alittle prisey like her butt sways when she walks but when it is time to work she doesnt mind getting dirty. also she has the adorable eyes that would make the devil laugh but she is tough as nails (dont know how many times she has been stepped on and doesnt make a noise)


----------



## tcb294

Goose.


----------



## king killer delete

*Great lookin dog.*



tcb294 said:


> Goose.


 I think I have seen this dog before.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Had a black male named Bubba, a labxchessie named Scout, now I have a Choc named Trigger, call name Trig


----------



## Loewman

My Black Lab Female name is "Jetta"


----------



## Gon2lake

My black labs names are Titan and Bailey


----------



## zacherwalker

I have a pitbull named Southerns Finest Belle...or Bella for short and then the wirehaired pointer that was given to me was named Vidalia (the guy was a onion farmer) Vi for short.


----------



## Nate23

Cash - short for Johnny Cash


----------



## king killer delete

Dog


----------



## solocam01

I like the name Sam.


----------



## scottyd917

My buddy has a black lab named "Ray"......because he's black and entertaining....lol


----------

